# Issue-Management



## mavinatic (25. Jul 2012)

Hallo Community,

ich suche für meine Projekte ein Issue-Tracking System. Bugzilla und Mantis sind zu groß und suche ein webbasiertes KLEINES Tracking system. Habt ihr eine Idee welches ich nehmen könnte?


----------



## maki (25. Jul 2012)

Was ist denn an mantis bitte "zu groß"??
Noch  kleiner geht es wohl kaum IMHO.
Ansonsten kannst du dir mal Redmine ansehen, ist aber gößer/umfangreicher als Mantis.


----------



## Marcinek (25. Jul 2012)

Eventuell Trac?


----------



## hexx (25. Jul 2012)

Wo hostest du denn deine Projekte? Sind die eingebauten Issue-Tracker von GitHub oder Bitbucket keine Alternative. Die sind ziemlich 'barbone'.

Ansonsten gibt es webbasiert z.B. Lighthouse oder Basecamp. Oder in die 'agile' Richtung  Trello & LeanKit-Kanban


----------

